# I Need Coverage in Horsham & Cheltanham 2 lots



## mrprovato (Jan 6, 2009)

A friend of mine needs coverage of 2 lots in Cheltham and Horsham. If anyone can do this let me know. I know they are bank lots but thats it. If you or someone you know can help. Contact me and I will get you set up with him.


----------



## sunriseturf (Nov 2, 2005)

I may be able to cover them....depends on who it's for and what bank. pm me


----------

